# first roll in Rodinal



## SoonerBJJ

Shot with Pentax K1000 50mm. Kodak Tri-X 400 developed in Rodinal 1+50 for 14min at 70deg. Printed on Kentmere RC VC paper. Scanned print. The scan doesn't capture the tonality or luminance of the print but it'll have to do. Nothing beats Tri-X developed in Rodinal in the kitchen sink.


----------



## Derrel

Awesome! I used to develop 35mm Tri-X in Rodinol back in the mid- to late 1980's, and liked the grain effect that it produced when printed conventionally in the darkroom. I'm not that thrilled with how Rodinol-developed Tri-X negatives scan in my Minolta film scanner,however, so scanning a good print is probably a good solution.


----------



## SoonerBJJ

Thanks, Derrel.  And agreed on the problems with scanning negatives.  I know there is an art to scanning negatives well and I haven't invested much thought into it yet, but my negatives are scanning pretty flat with soft grain.  That doesn't bode well for a Rodinal-ized negative that should be appreciated for it's sharp grain.

I printed this at grade 2 on VC paper.  The negative is contrasty enough without needing any help from a filter.  I dodged the right upper corner a bit but otherwise it's a pretty straight print.  I can't decide if I want to give a slight burn to the left upper corner.


----------



## stephen

You fellows have much more highly refined eyes than I do.  

 But just as an average Joe looking at the image...I love it.    The lines created by the barbed wire coming in on the horizontal then wrapping to the diagonal.  The close up look at the grain in the wood.  The depth of field tossing the background out of focus.  The tones-contrast.  

Can't speak to film grain as my untrained eyes barely see that, but now I have to confess, here's a guy that makes art out of fence post & barb-wire while I'm stuck looking for subjects to shoot.

I find myself looking back at the out of focus building wondering what it's story is, who lived there, who built this fence, if the place is abandoned.... no doubt an unintended side affect of the image.


----------



## SoonerBJJ

Stephen, thanks for that thoughtful critique.

I came across the abandoned house out on the backroads and couldn't resist the temptation to explore.  I got some other shots of this house and others like it but this was one of my favorites.  I've got a few taken in my wife's Diana F+ that turned out well.  They were developed in HC-110 rather than Rodinal.  I'll try to get some up later.

Thanks again.


----------



## SoonerBJJ

I ran a roll of Tri-X through the Diana F+ today and developed in Rodinal. Diluted 1+50 and developed 18min at 70deg. The ambient temp was 78 and I'd cooled all my solutions in an ice bath. I'd imagine the developer was 72+ by the end of 18min. Did a semi-stand with 3 inversions agitation at 5, 10 and 15min.


----------



## v-dubber

beautiful!


----------

